# Last Minute Gift Idea



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

I took an old key I had, some pretty beads, thin wrapping wire (28 guage) and an old garage sale charm and made this pretty pendant. It is a last minute gift (made it this morning) for a Holiday party tonight. Michael's and other craft stores with jewelry finding departments sell vintage looking keys as well as the beads and the wire. I have made these pendants without the charms by just wrapping the key in wire and placing the crystal beads here and there. You can't go wrong here - you might need a pair of needle nose jewelry pliers to help you with the wire wrapping if your fingers do not suffice. There is no right or wrong - no matter how you do it it will be interesting and sparkly.


----------



## norm13 (Jul 15, 2012)

beautiful thanks for sharing this idea with us


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

That's beautiful! :thumbup:


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

wow


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

Wow... that is a terrific idea...


----------



## jojo111 (Aug 2, 2014)

Very attractive!


----------



## sibergirl (May 4, 2011)

It's lovely. You have talent!


----------



## Fluffymahoot (Jul 12, 2011)

Beautiful, how very clever of you.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Thank you for sharing .I might try that but as a brooch to go on a cowl /shawl I have


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

What a creative idea. She's going to love it. How did you do the cord part (fastening around neck)?


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

This is so beautiful, you have such wonderful talent!!!!!


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

kimmyz said:


> What a creative idea. She's going to love it. How did you do the cord part (fastening around neck)?


I used a large lobster claw clasp and two large crimp beads.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Beautifully done!


----------



## Butterfly1943 (May 26, 2011)

That is so creative. I love it.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Love it and thanks for sharing.


----------



## dickletn (Jan 23, 2011)

Will have to hunt down my old keys, thanks for sharing.


----------



## gloxsk8 (Aug 12, 2011)

There is no end to your talent!


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

Beautiful &#128512;


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

Really beautiful. Great work.


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

It is wonderful.


----------



## NCOB (Jan 8, 2013)

Job well done and beautiful too. I might like to try this. Thanks.


----------



## victory (Jan 4, 2014)

BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

very unique and clever of you


----------



## ptspraker (Apr 13, 2012)

That is a beautiful gift. I wish you were my friend. LOL


----------



## Ginny K (Jun 1, 2011)

Great idea, nice job..wow


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## Cardelo (Jul 14, 2014)

Gorgeous! Very talented to come up with this idea.


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Cardelo said:


> Gorgeous! Very talented to come up with this idea.


It's not really my idea. I've seen jeweled keys before at crafts shows and the like. It seemed like a neat idea and since I had all the supplies, I gave it a shot. They also make unique key chains!


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Beautiful one of a kind gift.


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

what a great idea! very creative.


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Lovely gift.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

love it ,thanks


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

Very clever and creative. It looks very nice. Aloha... Bev


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I have all that material in my stash. Wow thank you. Yours is lovely.


----------



## Scotty8 (Aug 7, 2012)

Lovely and very clever.


----------



## MRS. VERY GOOD (Sep 22, 2011)

All these are unique!


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

How clever and beautiful.


----------

